# Winter Fishing help?



## PierFishing (Jan 2, 2010)

Are there any worthwhile fish to search for near the Barnegat Bay (LBI AREA) at this time of year?

I am new to fishing and any help would be great.


----------



## beachbasserd (Oct 18, 2009)

*perch*

go to mistic island there is a very well known tackle shop there he is a great guy and can put you on some great white perch fishin
he will also have the stright info on other action.
if he says there fish to catch there is 
not the typ just trying to sell you some thing


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome to the family.


----------

